# I Pilot Recommendations??



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

My wonderful wife has informed me that my Christmas present is going to be an I-Pilot; however, I have to figure out which one works best for us (she likes to fish too so there's an ulterior motive). Any recommendations from current users? Just an FYI...I have a 22' center console and currently have a 24 volt Minn Kota Riptide, long shaft, tiller control which I've always hated. I don't use Hummingbird sonar or GPS, I've got Lowrance, so I'm not really interested in linking it to my fish finder. The main functions that interest me are the spot lock feature and the remote control. I figure you other guys that do the same kind of fishing on LL for white bass and stripers can point me in the right direction with the pros and cons of various units. Thanks...


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks for posting. I have the same questions you do.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

If you have room for another battery get the 36v. If not get the 24v. 

Ipilot changes fishing. It's an awesome addition.


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

I had the minn kota before but recently changed to motorguide because i have all lowrance on boat. Linking it together and letting you control it with the lowrance is pretty awesome. Plus you can scroll back and see where there fish and click and the trolling will take you right to it. 

The only thing i misses is the led control of the minn kota. The control that come with motorguide is nothing in compare. But i mostly use the fishfinder to control it anyway. 

But either one. The ipilot is the best thing you will ever buy for the boat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

We have an earlier I-pilot. The remote around your neck is easier than dancing in circles with the foot pedal control. However, caution, the clip that holds the $200 remote can fail, so don't dangle it overboard. Ours came undone twice. We use it more for the anchor feature to hold a spot without deploying anchor. In most cases, you can almost fish tightline, as it'll hold position reliably.

But near overhead structure like bridges, the GPS signal gets confused, so you might be going in circles. Also once under a steel catwalk system to defunct commercial gambling boat at Port A, the anchor system was useless.

We have not used it much for following tracks stored. We usually toss out small orange marker buoys and follow them.

We have the 12V Riptide 55 version, since our G3 Gatortough 1860 DLX CCT did not have room for 24V battery. Anchor control in I-pilot does not use much battery power. But I should mention that I have a second 12V battery for reserve in another location just in case. We use that battery primarily for electric anchor winch.

BTW, I also have MinnKota Talon for holding position in shallows. It was more useful in saltwater. Freshwater holding spots are usually deeper with couple feet of muck or more before the Talon bites firm. I run the Talon off the cranking battery, since I usually deploy that with the outboard running. If I had more money to squander, I'd get the Talon or Powerpole that holds in 10' or 12'. Our 8' is seldom adequate.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Mine is barely used, but I am happy with it. What I wanted is the same as you: spot lock mainly. The remote is neat yes. Another feature I really like is that you get it going the right direction and speed, and then it will maintain that course and steer itself. With my old hand control, I would have to keep making steering adjustment, but with the iPilot that isn't needed. 

It is hard to have too much power. 
Also, for when waves get up, you need a long shaft for the electric to stay in the water. 
You might consider the Riptide ST. It is built to take salt, which is always good I think even though I don't put my boat in salt. It does not have the built in transducer, which I didn't mind. It also does not come with the foot control, only the remote. However, it is cheaper than the Terrova (fresh water model).

my 2 cents


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I have a min Kota 24 volt terrova. Best fishing tool ever, it has served me well. My boat is 19'8" and the long shaft is a must to keep the blades from coming out the water in moderate waves.
If I get another it would be the motor guide as I have lowrance electronics and would like to link up the trolling motor with the unit.


----------



## stickman (Apr 17, 2012)

I have a 2200 blue wave with the 24V Yes I love the unit but would do whatever it takes to get the 36V. The 24 works but I know now the 36 is a better fit.


----------



## MrSparky (Feb 22, 2010)

ive got a 22' Pathfinder with the 24v IPilot, and im on mine all day, and it always has plenty of juice. It moves my boat with ease. 
I use the spot lock all of the time, and use the heading feature to hold a straight line while fishing bulkheads etc. I have both the remote and the foot pedal, and use the remote almost exclusively. I love it.
Mine also has the 62" shaft.


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

I have the 55 lb. thrust, 12 volt, 54" Minn Kota PowerDrive V2 trolling motor with ipilot. I believe it retails for around $1000. Best purchase I ever made - check out my previous post to understand why. The subject line says it all. I can't say anything about the competition, since I upgraded my existing trolling motor with the ipilot and didn't really have another choice, so I didn't do any research on the other options.

I have a 18.5 ft v-hull and the smallish motor has been fine - I have used it to hold station many times in rough conditions.

Your wife is a generous, smart lady. You will have a tough time reciprocating this year for her.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Okay...me and Mrs. Clause have been shopping and thought I'd give you all an FYI. I priced the Minn Kota Terrova, 24V, 80lb. thrust, 60" shaft at BassPro. Their price is $1549.99. Guess what? We got on line and did some price comparison. Found a company called Jet.com that has the same unit for $1069.00, free shipping, no tax. Comes with all the goodies such as remote controller, built in transducer, and foot controller too. Sounded too good to be true so I called and they went over all the specs with me even their return policy which is 60 days, free return shipping!! It's brand new, not reconditioned. Winner!!. Merry Christmas to me. Did I mention that I have a wonderful wife??

That's a fantastic price just in case any other 2Cooler wants some of that Christmas Cheer!! They have others in stock!!


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm in the market for something so I will be checking them out. Thanks!!!


Tight lines folks!!


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

*I-Pilot*

Hey Tom, after you get your I-Pilot up and running i expect a call for a demo. Lol
Ive got the bug myself, but have never used one.
Your research seems to have paid off. Very good price, in fact the best ive heard of.
Thanks


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

DJ77360 said:


> Hey Tom, after you get your I-Pilot up and running i expect a call for a demo. Lol
> Ive got the bug myself, but have never used one.
> Your research seems to have paid off. Very good price, in fact the best ive heard of.
> Thanks


Not a problem Dennis. First I'll have to get someone to give me a demo...LOL.

I think Melissa just got tired of hearing me cuss my old tiller control trolling motor when we went fishing :rotfl: My strategy worked!!


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

If not sale anymore. Check out tacklewarehouse.com. They regularly has 20% off, no tax and free shipping everything on big holiday. Just like black Friday but that end already. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

